# Saltdogg spreader problem



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

1st and foremost, I have 3 1.5yd bed spreaders and the receiver spreader that has the auger in the bottom and I think they are great aside the receiver spreader.

1st question, One of my bed spreaders is starting to have auger problems. Our material is dry and the spreader has always worked great until the last 2 bins and we are having a hard time getting the auger to go and that's starting to concern me. All seems fine when empty so what can I look for????

2nd question, the receiver spreader is my nemisis...., in saying that, I bought this bran new as well as my bed spreaders and it works fine empty but you fill it up with salt and will spread for 3 seconds or so and throws a "f" code and it's done this since day 1. I called my dealer and he told me to send the controller back and when he got it, he would check it and if need be send me a new one. I told him that I could not be "down" the time it would take to do that and asked if he could send me a new one and hold my credit card info if I didn't send the old one back and he refused so I called Saltdogg themselves and got excellent service. The said it was my controller and they would send one out immediatly and to throw my other one away. That's service!! BUT....I still have the same problem. I didn't use it last year cause of some account changes but this year I need it again and it's still doing the same thing. Obviously it's out of warranty so any ideas? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I can only say I love my SPHE 2000. Could be the auger bearing. I would switch controllers from another truck and see if you still have the same problem. I only say that because I've read about how bad the SD controllers can be.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

when this happened to me it ended up being my wiring had a short. I honestly wiggled the wiring harness and it starts working again. Same thing two years in a row so go figure. I would try running power from a 12 volt battery directly to the auger and see if it runs right. Thats how I found mine was in the wiring.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Their number one issue was the controller. It is a simple circuit board but they had quality issues with them shorting in the box and with some of their relays. It's not uncommon to go through a few before finding a good one.

Second problem .... Have you lubed the bearings???? Probably never. If the unit spins quietly with no load then this is probably not the problem. 

Third problem is electrical load on a worn out motor. Very rare.

Fourth problem and also most common .... How 'open' do you have your gates inside the hopper? If they are too open and your salt is too fine it is very common that the vibration of driving will settle the salt and cause too much pressure on the auger for the motor to spin. Then you have to get out and manually work it loose. Sometimes with a shovel.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

All good advice. Buyers says The F code means

Wire harness positive wire short to
truck's body/ frame. Motor internal
fuse (40 AMP) blown.

They say the solution is

Find and eliminate short circuit.
Replace fuse.

So check your harness for a short. Disconnect both ends and run an ohm test on the harness. Careful attaching the harness to a battery. If the controller is right you could smoke the harness pretty good. Though 12 volts to the motor and make sure the motor itself isn't cooked.

As for the SHPE;

Remember the SHPE spreaders have wrench flats on the auger at the rear to use to free stuck augers.

Run an amp draw test on the auger motor.

we stock a #3022215 remote grease kit that makes greasing the front bearing while the spreader is in the truck a breeze.


----------



## toyotaboy (Sep 23, 2011)

hi basher my tgs07 gave me the F code they replaced the controller n with this recent snow we had in delaware i put the spreader on worked fine and now it shows a H code are F&H related because they say H replace motor or short i think kinda new at using the spreader only my 2nd year with it


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You have a shorted wire in the harness according to the code.

the codes are all right here

http://www.saltdogg.com/Instruction Sheets/3019468_B.pdf


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

if auger wont work motor is prob toast. everytime one of mine does it they say some b.s. code and its always motor


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

SnoDaddy;1695921 said:


> if auger wont work motor is prob toast. everytime one of mine does it they say some b.s. code and its always motor


You probably are overloading the weight onto the auger. Adjust your gates inside and it will run better and last longer.

I've had several of these salters putting years of use and tons ( and tons and tons and tons ) of salt through them and still no motor issue.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Love when someone asked for help, gets the help he asks for, and doesnt come back to the thread. No one wants thanked, but it would be nice to know what the issue was. 

Basher, what are those grease kits going for?


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Wilnip;1689663 said:


> I can only say I love my SPHE 2000. Could be the auger bearing. I would switch controllers from another truck and see if you still have the same problem. I only say that because I've read about how bad the SD controllers can be.


Problem is I should have kept it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Wilnip;1696285 said:


> Basher, what are those grease kits going for?


I think they retail for around $40, everybody has their own price.

They have a nice heavy rubber hose but can be a pain to install depending on how your end bearing sits. if the fitting faces down then it's a breeze, flip the hopper over, pull the fitting, screw in the hose, install a self tapper to hold the clamp and tighten the zerk onto the hose.

If the bearing faces up you either have to find a angle fitting or pull the bottom trough and rotate the bearing 180 degrees.

Make sure its clear of the fork slots.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

bugthug;1696305 said:


> Problem is I should have kept it.


Best move you ever made was selling that to me.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

basher;1696327 said:


> I think they retail for around $40, everybody has their own price.
> 
> They have a nice heavy rubber hose but can be a install depending on how your end bearing sits. if the fitting faces down then it's a breeze, flip the hopper over, pull the fitting, screw in the hose, install a self tapper to hold the clamp and tighten the zerk onto the hose.
> 
> ...


I can grease mine from the side while on the truck. Should be easy to install the hose.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Soooo--the question begs---was Buyers being cheap or smart making it extremely difficult to grease the bearing,especially when the hopper is inside a pickup box? My money is on the former.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been back, computer crashed and had to get a new one but couldn't remember my dang password. Thanks for the info, here's where I stand. 
I closed the gates inside down a little bit and think I may need to do more. I can drive anywhere, turn the auger on and spread and I turn the vibrator on and keep spreading. I then turn the vibrator off then the auger and when I start the auger back up, I have to turn it on and off to get it going again. This only does it after I run the vibrator so I think I may shut the doors down some more. As for the receiver spreader, We've traced the wires, no short and still have the problem, if I only load half full, it will work......


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

There has ALWAYS been a 5-10 second lag on my auger after I spin it down to 0 and then resume salting by cranking it up.Annoying, but I've learned to live with it.If you run a voltmeter or multimeter on your wiring past the connections in the rear,I bet you will find poor voltage.You should change those connectors as noted.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I will try that next!!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I had a saltdogg tailgate spreader for a month, found out they are junk! I know some people that have had them and they all said the same thing.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Xforce, if I have the problem you just described, I always turn the auger up to 9 til it starts to flow, then down to whatever setting I want. Seems to work better that starting it at 4 or 5. And I don't shut the controller of between properties, just turn it down to 0 and vib off. 

I noticed if you get road spray up in the chute and it's really cold, the salt will freeze and clump around the auger. Don't think there is a solution for that.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I actually never turn the controller off once I turn it on, I agree with you on that and I have tried starting wide open and still get the fail but I still have to check past the connections like said in earlier post for voltage. I've been busy but THANKS for all the info!!!


----------

